# Sacrilege!



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I can understand power-assisted bikes for handicaped people, very old people but somewhat, I don't think a power assisted SuperSix is right... :frown2:


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wrong as two young boys _________! Well you get the idea! Why would somebody even do this?


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 28, 2009)

while i don't think _that_ bike should have a motor on it, i do like motorized bicycles/motor assist bicycles.
i think they are a great form of transportation, i have a gas powered beach cruiser that i use for trips to the grocery store and to get to the beach to surf (15miles away)
not only am i saving gas by riding it i got to sell our second car so we are saving money on insurance and registration.
it's similar to a low powered motorcycle that you can pedal too.
mine goes 25-30 mph and so far i'm seeing 90 mpg.

however like i said, i can't believe someone would throw a motor on that bike or anyother bike like it. imho motorized bicycles should be beach cruisers.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I think motorized bikes should be for handicaped people or for people above 100 years old.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 28, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think motorized bikes should be for handicaped people or for people above 100 years old.


do you feel the same for other modes of motorized transportation?
cars, buses, trucks, motorcycles, mopeds, scooters, trains, trolleys, airplanes? 
maybe we should all just ride bicycles everywhere, unless you are handicapped of course.


----------



## jdeane4 (May 5, 2008)

I don't think that is a motorized bike. I think its a generator hub and some kind of battery cell. Notice the wires for the front and rear lights?


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 28, 2009)

it's an electric motorized bicycle


cytronex electric bikes site said:


> If you want to get to your destination fast - this is the ultimate power assisted bicycle


it has an electric motor.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Well obviously our opinion doesn't count since there is a new section on electric bikes here at roadbikereview. I think they should not even be considered bikes. You are right, what a disgraceful thing to do to a Cannondale. But at least they left the Pinarello alone.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

If it is a generator to recharge the battery then it maybe forgivable. If someone is actually using that as a commuter bike, it's one hell of a commuter.

However, if it's an electric motor to assist forward motion, then it's sacrilege beyond belief.

CHL


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 28, 2009)

CHL said:


> If it is a generator to recharge the battery then it maybe forgivable. If someone is actually using that as a commuter bike, it's one hell of a commuter.
> 
> However, if it's an electric motor to assist forward motion, then it's sacrilege beyond belief.
> 
> CHL


i take it you didn't click on the link or even read the thread before you posted


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

micycle mike said:


> do you feel the same for other modes of motorized transportation?
> cars, buses, trucks, motorcycles, mopeds, scooters, trains, trolleys, airplanes?
> maybe we should all just ride bicycles everywhere, unless you are handicapped of course.


I just feel a bike, once it's not powered by the rider, stops being a bike. Why not buy a scooter or a motorcycle? For the price of that MotoSuperSix, you will get a more efficient, faster way to not use your legs.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

micycle mike said:


> i take it you didn't click on the link or even read the thread before you posted


Read the thread Mike but didn't see the link that "obviously" states it's power assist. Alright, Sacrilege it is. 

I find it a strange concept to use power assist on a high end race bike. I could definitely see it on something a bit more versatile such a hybrid or a touring where you could potentially use the bike to carry a fair amount of cargo. 

CHL


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 28, 2009)

i agree with you on this bike, but i have $200 into my motorized beach cruiser. $160 for the motor and $40 for the bike

reasons for me not to buy a scooter or motorcycle.
registration and insurance, here in california you need insurance and yearly registration.
the motorized bike is a one time registration fee of approx $20 and no insurance needed
also if you buy a $200 scooter or motorcycle it's not very likely to run well, if my motor dies i can pedal my cruiser home. i even changed the front chainwheel to a 36t so i can pedal up hills easier in case of a breakdown.

to be honest i'm not sure how i feel about motorized bicycles, i grew up riding bikes and always using own power to get places. i did bmx dirt jumping while all my friends were riding dirt bikes in the desert. i felt like using my legs to pedal the bike made me "one with the bike"

a few months ago my wife and i decided we needed to cut out some expenses. i don't have a job so really i don't need a car. i can ride my bicycle anywhere i need to go.

except when i want to go surfing, i can't pedal the 15 miles, surf all day then pedal the 15miles back. just not gonna happen, i have strong legs, but i'm out of shape.
i found a forum for motorized bikes and thought to myself that it goes against everything i stood for growing up, but if i built a bike then i could sell my car and save the money i was spending on insurance, gas and registration. also maintenance on the car.

after i finished building the bike i couldn't believe how much fun it was to ride.
it's really hard to explain, i don't like the fact i'm riding a bike without pedaling, but at the same time i like that i can go 30mph for 30mins and be at the beach with energy left so i can surf.

like i said, i don't think motors belong on bikes like the one posted. i think they are good for beach cruisers and trikes (not treks) well maybe treks, but that's for another thread.

i would never get rid of all my bikes and only have the motorized bike. i still love to ride my bicycle. 
few days before christmas i rode my mtn bike 28 miles round trip on the road to buy my wife a christmas present. i could have ridden my motorized bike, but pedaling is great exercise and a great accomplishment when you finish.
i still prefer to ride my bicycle, i use the motorized bike as transportation when i need to get there fast or carry a lot of stuff.

and i'll tell you, the motorized bike really pisses off some of the roadies when you pass them going 30mph. some of them sprint to keep up, but end up falling back after a short while.
i've had a few of them yell at me "that's cheating" 
really it's not cheating cause i'm not in a race or anything. it's the same as driving my car except i'm on a bicycle with a crappy chinese 2 stroke motor on it.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah yes... the Wildfire motor kit. The shop I worked at previously used to sell Wildfire bikes under the previous owner. When we took over, there was one still in stock. It was indeed fun to ride. The actual Wildfire bikes are about worthless, though. I think it was 60 pounds or so. That cruiser is probably lighter and can actually be pedalled.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

They could have an electric jersey at the Tour d France! Me, I'd rather just get a Vespa.


----------



## micycle mike (Dec 28, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Ah yes... the Wildfire motor kit. The shop I worked at previously used to sell Wildfire bikes under the previous owner. When we took over, there was one still in stock. It was indeed fun to ride. The actual Wildfire bikes are about worthless, though. I think it was 60 pounds or so. That cruiser is probably lighter and can actually be pedalled.


yeah my kit isn't the wildfire brand kit, but it's the same thing.
the cruiser is much lighter, i think the bike with motor is about 40 lbs.
the only problem is the bike is a cheapo huffy so i took it completely apart and greased everything also made sure everything was tight. 
i bought it from a guy that won it at a raffle. he rode it 2 miles.
when i got it the headset was loose, the bottom bracket was way too tight and a bunch of other stuff was either loose or not on correct.

it's amazing how good of a job the walmart employees do at building a bicycle  

i'm gonna put a smaller sprocket on the back wheel for the motor, make it go faster.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*I wouldn't use the word sacrilege...*

Maybe pointless. Over-the-top. Insane. Contrary. 

I do like the idea of the electric jersey for the TdF. Limitless design possibilities.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

:mad2: UGH


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I want one when I reach 80...so I can drop you youngsters at the PUSH of a button!


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

19surf74 said:


> Wrong as two young boys _________!


So what's that mean, that it's wrong, but not quite as wrong as, say, one young boy and one old man _________? Just trying to guage exactly how heinous this motor-assist nonsense is.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

look at the electrical setup on this rig, lights everywhere and cycle computer- most likely powered by front hub..just a lousy guess...


----------

